# Insulin Wall Chart



## Austin Mini (Mar 9, 2012)

I got this from my diabetic nurse to help me plan my insulin shots. From this chart I can see when the insulin will start to work and when it will start to run out of steam. I apologise if you have already seen it but I find it handy.
http://127.0.0.1:4664/redir?url=fil...&src=1&schema=8&s=g6xj8-YFpuN39UKj_6yHIJXjjp0


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 9, 2012)

Hiya,
can you check the link please as it doesn't work for me?


----------



## ukjohn (Mar 9, 2012)

Doesn't work for me either..


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 9, 2012)

Thats a distinctly dodgy url : 127.0.0.1 is your own PC.


----------



## MeanMom (Mar 9, 2012)

Carbs and Cals does this which may be similar to what you mean 

http://www.carbsandcals.com/Resources/Carbs and Cals - Insulin Action Profiles.pdf

I can't get your link to work either I'm afraid


----------



## Mark T (Mar 9, 2012)

MeanMom said:


> I can't get your link to work either I'm afraid


127.0.0.1 is a shortcut for localhost aka a webserver running on your own pc.

Unless you have the exact same file on the same type of webserver, that link won't work


----------



## Austin Mini (Mar 10, 2012)

Sorry try this please.
http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Documents/Magazines/Insulinwallchart.pdf


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 10, 2012)

Austin Mini said:


> Sorry try this please.
> http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Documents/Magazines/Insulinwallchart.pdf



Thanks, that's a good chart have saved it for future ref


----------



## Austin Mini (Mar 10, 2012)

Sorry about that, I was shown the chart by my nurse. I found the chart on internet and saved it to my laptop. I then sent you the wrong link, sorry. AM


----------



## vince13 (Mar 10, 2012)

Austin Mini said:


> Sorry about that, I was shown the chart by my nurse. I found the chart on internet and saved it to my laptop. I then sent you the wrong link, sorry. AM



Got it now - thank you for that, it gives an interesting over-view of what happens when....


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Mar 10, 2012)

Austin Mini said:


> I got this from my diabetic nurse to help me plan my insulin shots. From this chart I can see when the insulin will start to work and when it will start to run out of steam. I apologise if you have already seen it but I find it handy.
> http://127.0.0.1:4664/redir?url=fil...&src=1&schema=8&s=g6xj8-YFpuN39UKj_6yHIJXjjp0



its an old chart, apart from the old logo, it also lists Exubera, the inhaled insulin which was discontinued five years ago !


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 10, 2012)

mcdonagh47 said:


> its an old chart, apart from the old logo, it also lists Exubera, the inhaled insulin which was discontinued five years ago !



So what? The insulin's haven't changed so it's a good chart.


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow. Velosulin. I'm sure I was on that for a short time. Wish I could remember.

I know I was on actrapid & insulatard for several years before humalog and then lantus appeared.

Interesting that they show novorapid and humalog with different peak profiles. 

Rob


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Mar 10, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> So what? The insulin's haven't changed so it's a good chart.



No it isn't a good chart - its five years out of date. As well Exubera there are also four other insulins on it that have been discontinued.
We don't want any needle-phobic T2s misled into believing inhaled insulin is still available for them when it was withdrawn at least four years ago.

Surely DABETES UK publish a more up to date chart than this ? Their supplement in Balance  listing all this in 2010 didn't have these obsolete insulins on it.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 10, 2012)

mcdonagh47 said:


> Surely DABETES UK publish a more up to date chart than this ? Their supplement in Balance  listing all this in 2010 didn't have these obsolete insulins on it.



Well fine instead of having a go at AM perhaps you would find an up to date chart.
AM has already stated the chart was given by his DSN. The info was stored on his computer.


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Mar 10, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Well fine instead of having a go at AM perhaps you would find an up to date chart.
> AM has already stated the chart was given by his DSN. The info was stored on his computer.



I haven't "had a go at AM" or anybody else !!!!!!!!!

I simply pointed out the CHART was old and contained misleading info 

Have we got freedom of speech in Britain or what ?


----------



## Austin Mini (Mar 10, 2012)

It may be five years out of date but......thats what the diabetic nurses use. I dont think the info is misleading as the drug company's spent millions developing these insulins.


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 10, 2012)

The chart may have discontinued insulins on but the ones that are shown are still relevant to most people.

It was posted in good faith as an addition to any info members may have and fulfills that quite nicely.

As for free speech in Britain. Never have had, never will have. We have much more freedom to speak freely than many places but there's still plenty of restrcitions. Try telling a policeman that he looks stupid in his pointy hat and see what happens.

Rob


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Mar 10, 2012)

Robster65 said:


> The chart may have discontinued insulins on but the ones that are shown are still relevant to most people.
> 
> It was posted in good faith as an addition to any info members may have and fulfills that quite nicely.
> 
> ...



well the more recent version of this chart was already posted about on this support group months ago !!!!! It was highlighted on here in 2010 when it came out and posted about again in the 2011 version. So its absurd that we are going backwards to a document that was replaced years ago, that contains discontinued insulins and misleading stuff about the availability of Inhaled Insulins ...
those DSNs still using the ancient text should get their act together or are they just waiting for the next freebie handout ...

Check out this link ... it should be a Sticky ...download the up to date chart on insulin activity

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/OnlineS...ance-Guide-to-Testing-and-Treating-diabetes-/


----------



## Austin Mini (Mar 10, 2012)

Like I say thats what the diabetic nurse is using.


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 10, 2012)

mcdonagh47 said:


> well the more recent version of this chart was already posted about on this support group months ago !!!!! It was highlighted on here in 2010 when it came out and posted about again in the 2011 version. So its absurd that we are going backwards to a document that was replaced years ago, that contains discontinued insulins and misleading stuff about the availability of Inhaled Insulins ...
> those DSNs still using the ancient text should get their act together or are they just waiting for the next freebie handout ...
> 
> Check out this link ... it should be a Sticky ...download the up to date chart on insulin activity
> ...


 
Thank you for the up to date link.

It isn't a competition to see who can get the best information. It's not going to do anybody any harm if the insulins are obsolete, but thank you for bringing it to our attention.

Rob


----------

